# Rapping



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Could you please explain this method?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I can't find much on it but, as I said:

When the horse jumps someone hits their hooves with some sort of pole to make them think they clipped the rails. Therefore, the horse supposedly tucks better and jumps higher. But what about the horses that refused to jump afterwards? I can be traumatizing...


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

bah its rediculous and i hate it :? its unessicary, you can teach a horse to jump without the stupid 'method'.

To me it falls into the same catagory as rollcur ( grossly overbending training method) :evil: 

grrr


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Bitless said:


> To me it falls into the same catagory as rollcur ( grossly overbending training method) :evil:
> 
> grrr


I'm sorry, but the Rollkur itself isn't a bad idea. In fact, I like the idea - however I would use it as how it's SUPPOSED to be used, not how it IS used. 
It is supposed to be hyperflexion of the neck (not extreme, but definitely behind the vertical) for a few seconds, followed IMMEDIATELY by letting the horse stretch its neck to the ground. 
Unfortunately, some dressage riders make the horse hyperflex to the extreme for 10+ minutes at a time - this is NOT how it is SUPPOSED to be used, and yes, it IS bad.




BluMagic said:


> When the horse jumps someone hits their hooves with some sort of pole to make them think they clipped the rails. Therefore, the horse supposedly tucks better and jumps higher.


Seems dumb to me. Whatever happened to natural ability? Where are the "good ol days" where you could take the extra couple years to train the horse properly? Everyone wants results NOW... and it's hurting the industry as a whole.


Or for that matter, how about a complete height cap on how high Grand Prix/Olympic level horses have to jump? It seems the jumps get bigger and bigger every year. (Or 4 years.. hehe)


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

We actually call it poling or I've also heard of it as caning. I understand why people do it... Yes, it can make a horse pay attention to the fences and try harder, but I think it's a 'cheap' training technique and I generally don't agree with quick fixes. I've also heard it can make an easily discouraged horse lose its confidence over fences. And it's illegal at most shows. So no, I don't think it's necessarily cruel, but I it's not a technique I plan on ever using.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's not training period. I used to ride at a barn where this gorgeous mare was terrified of everything. It took months before she was able to start being ridden again and handled etc.

When we got her to start jumping again she would be fine until the fences were turned into x-rails at which point she would become a wreck. Somewhere along the line someone "trained" her to jump it with the fences. The mare become completely and understandably terrified of jumping.

I don't really understand how anyone could possibly do this to a horse and consider it training. It is very dangerous (have heard of stories of horse flipping because of this), and scares the animal. It is NOT productive it any way shape or form.

When training a horse to jump and there is a case of lack of respect towards a jump etc, there are many ways to teach a horse to clear the fence. There are dozens of exercises available and things you can do to get a horse to pay attention to jumps and course without jamming a pole into a horse as he/she tries to clear it. I find it just sick.


----------

